# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Processierups - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wat doen bij eikenprocessierups? 

De eikenprocessierups (Thaumetopoea processionea) vormt sinds een aantal jaren een iedere zomer terugkerende plaag in sommige delen van België en Nederland. De brandharen van deze rups kunnen ernstige klachten bij de mens veroorzaken. Bij de minste aanraking breekt de tip van het brandhaar af, en wordt een proteïnecocktail vrijgegeven die in het lichaam van het slachtoffer histamine vrijstelt, waardoor (pseudo-)allergische reacties kunnen ontstaan.

Wat doen bij overlast van eikenprocessierupsen?
 Probeer elk contact met de rupsen en de nesten te voorkomen en maak ook kinderen hierop attent. Hou afstand van de eikenbomen waarin ze zitten.
 Draag kledij die hals, armen en benen bedekt en ga niet op de grond zitten.
 Waarschuw het gemeentebestuur. Zij zullen passende maatregelen treffen of de verantwoordelijke diensten op de hoogte brengen. 

Wat mag u niet doen?
 De rupsen en nesten aanraken en zelf trachten te bestrijden. Gebruik zeker geen insecticiden.
 Wegspuiten met bijvoorbeeld een hogedrukreiniger. De brandharen van de rupsen kunnen dan via de lucht verspreid geraken.
- De brandharen behouden meer dan 5 jaar hun schadelijke werking. Daarom wordt aangeraden om de oude nesten te laten verwijderen. Doe dit zeker niet zelf!

Huid
- Voorkom krabben of wrijven, dit bevordert de verspreiding van de brandharen en maakt de klachten erger. 
- Onmiddellijk spoelen onder stromend water en/of wassen met water en zeep van de aangetaste zones van de huid om mogelijk aanwezige brandharen te verwijderen;
- Drogen van aangetaste zones zonder deze aan te raken, bijvoorbeeld met een haardroger;
- Strippen van de aangetaste zone met zelfklevende tape of cellofaan;
- Afkoelen van de aangetaste zone met isopropylalcohol of ammoniak, en het aanbrengen van ice-packs.
- Bij ernstige jeuk en uitslag: toedienen van antihistamines (zalf en pillen) en/of corticosteroïden. Neem hiervoor contact op met uw huisarts.
- Vergeet niet om ook uw kleding goed te wassen en uit te spoelen.

Ogen
Geïrriteerde ogen moeten zorgvuldig worden uitgespoeld. 
Bij aanhoudende of ernstige klachten is het verstandig contact op te nemen met de huisarts.

Luchtwegen
Bij aanhoudende of ernstige klachten kan aangepaste medicatie nodig zijn. Raadpleeg hierover uw huisarts.

Meer informatie:
http://www.zorg-en-gezondheid.be/eik...essierups.aspx
www.eikenprocessierups.be

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

